# my ottos are spawning like crazy!



## peterl (Nov 27, 2006)

I have had at least three successful spawns over the last 6 weeks or so (based on the size of the fry.) There are at least 10 fry in the tank now. The largest is about 1/2-5/8 of an inch. The smallest are around 1/4 inch.

I have not seen the fish breed, nor have I seen any fry until they are around 1/4 inch. I have a huge clump of java moss. I think the hatchlings hang out in there until they start looking for food.

The tank is my 15 gallon, planted shrimp tank. There are over 300 red cherry shrimp, and 50-100 tiger shrimp. To say that the shrimp are prolific is an understatement.

Between the ottos and the shrimp, there is no algae in the tank other than a really nice crop of "tuft" algae--I don't know what it is really called. It is a beautiful dark green and grows in soft little clumps. It is covering the sponge on my filter intake and is starting to cover the substrate.

I feed the tank Omega One veggie flakes in the morning, and crushed Omega One veggie rounds in the evening. A couple of times a week they get crushed shrimp pellets, too. I also feed them either cucumber, zucchini, or peeled lima beans once a week.

Here are some pics of the tank. The sword in the middle is 3x the size now. The java moss was pretty heavily pruned right before these were taken.


----------



## peterl (Nov 27, 2006)

And again...

I have had at least two more batches of hatchlings in the last week.

I wish I had a good macro digital camera.

I will post water parameters later if anyone is interested.

P


----------



## peterl (Nov 27, 2006)

Here are some pics. They are the best I can do without a good macro lens.

There are cherry shrimp and grains of EcoComplete for size reference.

These are fry from the last two weeks. I have 6 or more older ones that are a little over 1/2 inch.


----------



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

That is fricken sweet, You want to send some my way?


----------



## peterl (Nov 27, 2006)

Water parameters:

pH 6
Ammonia (ppm) 0
Nitrite (ppm) 0
Nitrate (ppm) <5
KH (Â°dKH) 1
KH (ppm) 17.9


----------



## kornphlake (Feb 12, 2004)

That's great, I thought ottos were impossible to breed in captivity.


----------



## renegade545 (Jul 4, 2008)

Not impossible, just difficult. Congrats on spawning such a challenging fish.


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

Any theories on what might have triggered them to spawn?


----------



## peterl (Nov 27, 2006)

xalow said:


> Any theories on what might have triggered them to spawn?


Who knows?

I feed them as posted earlier. I do 30-40% water changes each week. I squeeze the muck out of the Aquaclear filter sponges once a month or so.

When I add fresh water, I make sure it is a few degrees cooler than the tank. I started doing this a couple of months ago. maybe that is what triggered spawning. My Sterbai corys have spawned three times in the last two weeks, too.


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

Do you add the water a slightly bit cooler because it carries more oxygen that way? That is always what has been my thinking on water changing temps.

As far as the spawning it looks like it is happening because you are taking such great care of your fish. Also the cooler water change temperature might simulate a gentle rainfall. Who knows, maybe the recent rainfall we have had in Massachusetts will promote even more spawning if the air pressure influences their spawning. I know my betta builds a bubble nest every time a storm blows over. Whatever it is, it must be difficult to determine because the fry enjoy hiding so much.

Anyways your tank is really great, and I have to add that I had also heard that these fish didn't readily breed in captivity, nice work.


----------



## peterl (Nov 27, 2006)

Ah, another MA poster!

I think the cooler water mimics cool rain. Maybe they spawn in the rainy season...

That's funny about your betta. I have noticed a quirk with my Bolivian Rams. They won't eat if there is ambient light in the room. If I feed them when it is still sunny, they won't touch even their favorite--blood worms. As long as the room is darkened (and the tank lights on), they eat like crazy.

Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

.....From the nicely done.... "Herbivore Heaven" ....tank...it doesn't not surprise me.!! ..Very Good... 8)


----------



## peterl (Nov 27, 2006)

The fry just keep showing up! At least 4 more this week!

Plus, my C. sterbai are spawning, and my Bolivian Rams appear to be getting randy!


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Wow, that's so awesome. You've got a hard-to-breed fish breeding like CRAZY without even trying to! Lol good on ya


----------



## peterl (Nov 27, 2006)

Here is a new picture of the tank, and of the female. She is loaded with eggs again.

I am trying to verify the species.


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

I see some small snails, I guess it is safe to assume that they aren't eating the eggs or the plants. For a more positive ID you could try http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/ge ... _id=49#106

There are a few species that look very similar though.

How are the older fry developing? I also was wondering if you kept any ottos with your rams. They really are great fish though especially when compared to the plecos that people buy to get rid of algae.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

css virginia said:


> .....From the nicely done.... "Herbivore Heaven" ....tank...it doesn't not surprise me.!! ..Very Good... 8)


Yeah... what he said!

I dont know if it is true but I have heard in the past that some fis do spawn easier when cooler water is added to the tank like you said. I also heard what sounds like folk lore to me but has a point that if you do it just before a big storm when the presure is whacky that also helps along with the cooler water. I had a guy tell me he did this with Rams and would add the water during the change out via a huge pump up spray bottle.


----------



## peterl (Nov 27, 2006)

The older fry seem to be growing nicely, and new fry just keep showing up.

Between the otos, shrimp, and snails the tank is practically algae free, hence the supplemental feeding.

Based on the markings, I think they might be O. huaorani.

I don't keep any in my 4 foot Bolivian Ram tank. I have a female Starlight pleco (L183) in that tank. I am going to try to find a male and see if I can get them to spawn. I am going to start moving the little otos to my 3 ft. cory tank, though.

Edit: Sorry for the multiple posts below.


----------

